# Western Saddle Brands: What's In/Out?



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey all! I've been casually searching for my next show saddle. I'm just wondering what's in and out for mid-grade western saddles? It's been a while since I've shopped.
I've heard Circle Y's have gone down the drain lately. For what they're going for now (even the nicer show saddles), I can tell that people are catching on to the decrease in quality. I just sold my CY and barely got 600 for it after having it for sale for months. I personally felt it was worth more but there is so many on the market that I just couldn't get it sold! Needless to say I am going to steer clear of those. I feel like it's impossible to get something affordable that isn't a hunk of squeaky, foreign-made junk. Even the new Chavez saddles seem pretty flimsy to me, even though I find them the most comfortable to sit in.
What's good still?! Can one even get a decent used saddle for under $1000 anymore?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've never seen a Crates saddle that wasn't worth it's price.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't think it is you did not get what a used saddle is worth when you sold yours, but new saddles today _*are *_very over-priced.
Every brand, every single manufacturers involved in making the most $$$$.
I don't care what brand it is. 
No saddle, English or Western new is worth $4000 or more, period.
_That is nuts.
_Leather stock today is not as thick as it was 20 years ago....
When cattle don't live to be "old" anymore but hit the kill pen slaughter house at 2 years of age...well, the hide reflects that age.
True of anything made with "hide", nothing lasts like it used to,.. cause it doesn't start out like it used to.

As for are there quality saddles out there for under $1,000.00....?????
The answer to that is absolutely, YES.
They come from the small, independent craftsman who builds one saddle at a time not mass produce like the "names" do.
There are several good craftsman near me who do incredible work that rival, no... surpasses what you can find with those named manufacturers plates tacked on a underside of the skirt...
No one sees the plate when you're riding. 
They only see a small part of a large package that should fit you, be comfortable for you and most importantly be very comfortable for the horse to carry and work in...
Ask, look around, investigate and then go speak, see the workings being done and decide if you want the cookie cutter same or are willing to ride what is going to end up being "custom" for you but not have "the name" and stigma attached keeping $$ in your pocket.
:runninghorse2:......
_jmo..._


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> I don't think it is you did not get what a used saddle is worth when you sold yours, but new saddles today _*are *_very over-priced.
> Every brand, every single manufacturers involved in making the most $$$$.
> I don't care what brand it is.
> No saddle, English or Western new is worth $4000 or more, period.
> ...


I would love to buy from a smaller craftsman if there were any I could find that made show saddles! We just lack those people where I live. To buy online, unfortunately the lack of reviews and "reputation" on those lesser-known names makes it hard for the average joe like me to stumble upon and feel secure purchasing such an expensive/important piece of equipment from.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> I've never seen a Crates saddle that wasn't worth it's price.


I have looked at a few Crates! Haven't had the opportunity to ride in one yet but I did sit in one and it seemed like a great quality saddle. Unfortunately that particular one wasn't in "show condition" so I didn't purchase. 

Anyone heard of Veach saddles??


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

What classes are you showing in and at what level?


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Answers vary greatly depending on breed, discipline, level of showing, and your location.


I'm tall & long legged but prefer a narrow twist, and Bob's Custom & Blue Ribbon tend to feel alright. I currently use and LOVE my minimum silver Continental Saddlery reining saddle (which would fit in just fine for Reining, Ranch Horse Pleasure, Open/All-Breed shows, and Introductory-AQHA Western Pleasure/Horsemanship in North Texas.)


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I do not agree that all new saddles today are over priced.
There are many lower grade, great looking western saddles, but poorly built, that cost less then a brand name used saddle.
You only need to go to some all breed horse sales that feature tack sales also, to realize this, not to mention,buy one of those poorly made western saddles .
Those in your discipline will be the best to resource, far as advise

There are also local saddle makers, and here in Alberta, Vic Bennett is known for building saddles that those in upper end reining, working cowhorse and cutting buy
I think the entry price of his saddles are now around 6 and 7 grand
I bought my balance ride saddle form him some 30 years ago, and it is still the saddle I use the most, and still looks great. I do have billy Cook show saddle, as I could not afford a blue Ribbon.

At the time, I bought that balance ride, it cost me $1,200, and I could not replace it today, for under 5 grand


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

For western pl/all around, this saddle works fine. Of course,living in Canada, buying with our Canadian money, that saddle cost me $3,500

https://www.horsesaddleshop.com/show-saddle-billy-cook.html


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

In comparison, here are some Blue Ribbon used show saddles- $6,500 and up

Used Saddles | Blue Ribbon Custom Tack


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

The saddle I use now is handmade from a saddler here in Montana and I love this thing to death. lol A while back I was absolutely panicking thinking it didn't fit Dreams! I'm having him make one just like it that will fit Thunder the Shire, since it is so incredibly comfy and well made - I spent a pretty penny on it too, but for a nice thick handmade saddle that will last for the rest of my riding life (he was reflocking a few in there that his father made back in the day - one was from in 1932 and still looked fantastic!) I didn't mind shelling out $2300. I'm still going to get Dreams an Aussie for long trails, but for colt starting and everyday work I don't think you can beat this one. : )

-- Kai


----------

